# BootCamp - Trying to replace pci.sys



## Grygan (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi everyone,

After getting my brand new App MacBook Pro, i have been trying to install BootCamp to be able to dual-boot Windows XP.

Unfortunately, after downloading and installing BootCamp 1.1.2 beta, creating a CD of my drivers, and installing XP with my one-disc of Home Edition with SP2, I do manage to launch windows perfectly, but the problems start when I try to install the drivers from my CD created above...

It all seems to go fine until at the end of the process, when seemingly all has been installed correctly, XP ask me to reboot. And then, disaster: it appears that \system32\drivers\pci.sys has been corrupted!

After a LOT of digging on the internet, I thought I had found the solution... I rebooted (maintaining the Option key pressed) from the original Windows XP installation CD, pressed a key to boot from disk (I had to plug in an external keyboard for that...) and at the prompt pressed R to launch the repair/recovery console.

I then proceed to do as explained my Microsoft there:
http://support.microsoft.com/?id=319136

but typing in at the prompt:
expand d:\i386\pci.sy_ c:\windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys /y
Only produces the result:
"Unable to expand file - 0 file created"

I am at the end of my ideas...
What should I do?

Thanks in advance for the help,
Regards,
Grygan


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Grygan, are you still stuck? If you've found a solution, pls post it, so can potentially help others too. If you are still mired down, one thing that I can offer is the following, if not already accessed via your previous searches: http://www.dualbootguru.com/

Cheers


----------



## Grygan (Aug 11, 2003)

I am afraid I still have the same problem...


----------



## KeeBaud (Apr 23, 2007)

The error message that appears can be a bit misleading. There are 2 places that you can press the R key to recover the windows installation.

The first point is the one that appears to be being used by most people here. This brings you to the recovery console. Unless you know where the replacement files are located this is not the easiest solution. Fortunately there is an alternative option.

Rather than press R for the recovery console, press ENTER to install Windows. Then press F8 to agree to the License Agreement. The installation will now search for existing installations.

Here you have the option of repairing an existing installation by pressing R. This will restore all basic windows files by effectively installing Windows back over itself. Despite this sounding a bit dire you will not lose any settings or applications. You should also not lose any performance or have any system instability.

Note: You will most probably need the Windows Installation key. Also you will need to perform Windows Updates to patch the installation (even if you patched it before installing the Apple drivers) as the original Windows files are restored by this repair.

I hope this helps.


----------

